# multiple breast cysts



## mommacode (Oct 25, 2013)

what code do you use for multiple breast cysts? there is a code for "solitary" but not multiple.


----------



## tharal (Oct 27, 2013)

I think there is no other code we will get for multiple breast cyst. 610.0 can be used for both solitary and multiple breast cyst.

Thara L CPC H


----------



## jbrightw (Oct 29, 2013)

I would code 610.1 as there are multiple cysts, meaning 'Diffuse cystic breast'.

Brightwin


----------

